# Elverys Nordic Tradmill was €1200 now €799



## Smashbox (8 Apr 2009)

Nordic Treadmill from Elverys
Reduced from €1200 to €799

[broken link removed]


----------



## juke (8 Apr 2009)

Smashbox 

Thanks - your work here is great....

But I am extremely disappointed no manly man was running in the linked picture


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

Sorry juke! I'll do better next time..


----------



## Squonk (9 Apr 2009)

[broken link removed]   Stg£649 (~€722) excluding delivery ...I have bought from here before and service is excellent


----------



## Purple (9 Apr 2009)

juke said:


> Smashbox
> 
> Thanks - your work here is great....
> 
> But I am extremely disappointed no manly man was running in the linked picture



Please stop lowering the tone of these threads.


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=109885

Yeah, keep it classy.


----------



## Purple (9 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=109885
> 
> Yeah, keep it classy.


Exactly!


----------



## juke (9 Apr 2009)

Purple, Baldy

Exactly my point. Why should you get all the eye candy???


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

Because we want to keep it classy!


----------



## juke (9 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Because we want to keep it classy!



I would consider that suitable photos of semi naked men in this thread would bring balance to AAM....and would definitely be classy.


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

juke said:


> I would consider that suitable photos of semi naked men in this thread would bring balance to AAM....and would definitely be classy.


 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/male model/Troubled_Monster/corneliusmaybe.jpg?o=4

That's the first and last time I am posting images of myself here.


----------



## juke (9 Apr 2009)

Aaaahhhhh.....

and suits you user name.

See, told you it would be classy.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

Baldy.. your hot..


What part of you is bald?!


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Baldy.. your hot..    *I know*
> 
> 
> What part of you is bald?!   *My perfect pecs*


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

Ahh ok.. 

I thought it was somewhere else.. like your legs?


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Ahh ok..
> 
> I thought it was somewhere else.. like your legs?


 
Those too. And my peachy posterior.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

I snuck a pic from your house Bald man..


----------



## juke (9 Apr 2009)

See. Now this thread is really working for me.

May have to post in the mild OCD thread re. continually pressing f4


----------



## baldyman27 (10 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I snuck a pic from your house Bald man..


 
I knew I heard someone sneaking around behind me. Must remember to lock the shower door in future...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (10 Apr 2009)

We bought a treadmill up north for 600 that was 1100 here.....

Free delivery !


----------



## Ron Burgundy (10 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=109885
> 
> Yeah, *keep it classy*.



Get your own catch phrases !!


----------



## baldyman27 (10 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Get your own catch phrases !!


 

Apologies Anchor Man!!


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I knew I heard someone sneaking around behind me. Must remember to lock the shower door in future...


 
I'd pry it open...


----------



## baldyman27 (10 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I'd pry it open...


 
Being so utterly irresistable has such pleasant drawbacks.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

I know, I can't help it, you're like a magnet or something.

Must be the chrome dome...?


----------



## baldyman27 (10 Apr 2009)

Its a solar panel...


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

Ahh!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (10 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Its a solar panel...


 
Brilliant!!!!!!!! Cork humour at its best!


----------



## Purple (11 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Brilliant!!!!!!!! Cork humour at its best!


yea, a generation behind the rest of the country


----------

